# KKF ANNIVERSARY #1 - Giveaway!



## Dave Martell (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi folks,Your contributions have grown this forum into a mega-source for all things related to high end kitchen (chef) knives and continues to far exceed what any of us could have imagined this place becoming a mere year ago. Without you we wouldn't have this venue - it is just that simple - you are all responsible for what it is and what it will become. Our community has never been stronger with so much diversity as what we have today. I thank each and every one of you for contributing and look forward to many more anniversaries being seen.

As a small token, and in the theme of giving back, I'd like to honor our 1st anniversary by offering you all a chance to win one of my Martell knives as a giveaway to say thank you for joining up at KKF and making it what it has become - the very best discussion forum on the planet for kitchen knife users. :doublethumbsup: 
*

Prizes:
*
1st place - choice of a gyuto, sujihiki, or nakiri

2nd place - petty
*

Here are the rules*:

1. Post within this thread that you're in and then you're in.

2. Your post # will be your entry #
_(Dual posts will be deleted - only one entry/post per member allowed)
_
3. You must be a member prior to today (2/26) to be eligible. 
_All members at any level including vendors and mods are eligible.
_
4. The winning # will be selected on Feb.28th - our official 1 year anniversary date. This thread will be closed down at 8:00pm EST (2000hrs USA EST) & the drawing done by 9:00pm EST (2100 hrs USA EST)

5. We will use a random number generator to select the winners. In the event that an exact # isn't selected then the closest # without going over will be the winner.

_*Note - I'd prefer to use a state lottery or something similar for maximum transparency but I can't think of any way to do this by using post #'s.
_

So good luck and again thanks to you everyone for what you've made KKF to be! :thumbsup:

Thank you,
Dave


_PS - I posted this here vs in my own subforum because I want this to be a gift from myself vs my company, this is a personal thank you_.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in yeah dave!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 26, 2012)

I am going to wait until the number is higher, because I really doubt #3 is going to win.

Doh! :slaphead:


----------



## Rottman (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks Dave.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in, thanks Dave!


----------



## mhlee (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in!!! Thanks again Dave for all of your efforts.


----------



## jannend (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh, I am in too!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 26, 2012)

How could anyone pass up this opportunity? Count me in.

Thanks Dave and happy first anniversary KKF!


----------



## G-rat (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in too!! Wow awesome.


----------



## RobinW (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in!

:thanx:

And happy birthday


----------



## mattrud (Feb 26, 2012)

I am in. Thanks Dave!


----------



## The hekler (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in... One year! way to go this really is my favorite place to hang out online, a huge thanks to Dave for making it all possible!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, Dave, I'm in!

Rick


----------



## Lefty (Feb 26, 2012)

Hell yes, I'm in! Me wants a Martell!
Thanks, Dave. Both for this giveaway, and for the best damn forum on the net!


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks Dave


----------



## heirkb (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks, Dave!


----------



## Iceman91 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in!! Very cool of you, Dave!


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks Dave! Good luck everyone!


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 26, 2012)

I am all the way in. To have a knife made by a forum member would be insane!


----------



## jm2hill (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in thanks Dave!


----------



## tkern (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks Dave.


----------



## echerub (Feb 26, 2012)

In in in - thanks, Dave! Happy Birthday to KKF!


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks Dave


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks, Dave!


----------



## heldentenor (Feb 26, 2012)

Sweet! I'll take a shot. Thanks Dave!


----------



## memorael (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in Dave! hope I win.


----------



## mhenry (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## ubiquito (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in! How's that for a first post?? :tongue:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in as well. Well done Dave and mod team for all of the work that goes into the forum. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## bprescot (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks for the great giveaway and great forum Dave and crew!


----------



## schanop (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in too.


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Dave. Im in!!


----------



## Rachael (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh Dave... Has it been a year already?

I would love to win one of your knives and just chop and cut with it. Congratulations on your anniversary! Yumooh!

Hugs and kisses xoxox

Rach


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 26, 2012)

im in:begging:


----------



## BobCat (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow. Awesome. I'm in, too. And thank you! :knife:


----------



## chazmtb (Feb 26, 2012)

In like flyn.

Thanks Dave for having this site.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 26, 2012)

Count me in! I can't express how much this forum has benefited me, in many different ways. All you guys really rock! And a big THANKS, Dave!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 26, 2012)

In


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## rsacco (Feb 26, 2012)

Very happy to be in - Thanks Dave for such a great site! Congratulations and Happy 1 Year Anniversary!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in.
Congratulations, and thanks


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in. Here's to one awesome year, and many more to come!


----------



## tgraypots (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks Dave for putting this all together!


----------



## The Edge (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in!!


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2012)

Definitely in. Thank you, Dave!


----------



## Hermes7792 (Feb 26, 2012)

im in! woot woot!


----------



## hax9215 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in, and THANK YOU for your generosity! :notworthy:

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 26, 2012)

Count me in, thanks Dave! :beer:


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 26, 2012)

i'm in, and happy anniversary!


----------



## Zach (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks dave!


----------



## Tatletz (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in Dave, thank you and happy anniversary :hungry:


----------



## K-Fed (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow. Talk about generous. Count me in! =)


----------



## Mint427 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks Dave.

k.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 26, 2012)

In! Thank you very much!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 26, 2012)

I am in. Thanks for the giveaway and for all you have done to create KKF.


----------



## Vladimir (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in, thanks Dave!


----------



## Seth (Feb 26, 2012)

Dave,
Count me in.
~s


----------



## Josh (Feb 26, 2012)

This is fantastic Dave!
Thanks,!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in -- thanks Dave, and congrats on a great year!


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like I can, so I'm in  Thanks Dave!

Stefan


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd be a fool to not say, "I'm in"!!!!

...and thanks for the chance! Exciting!!!!


----------



## Zeno (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Dave,
I'm in! Thanks for making this place and thanks to everyone here for the great community and culture that has been built here.


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in! It has been a great first year here Dave!


----------



## mainaman (Feb 26, 2012)

I am in, thanks Dave.


----------



## welshstar (Feb 26, 2012)

Dave thanks, im in 

I never ever ever ever win anything though


----------



## steeley (Feb 27, 2012)

I am so in .
thank's Dave.


----------



## unkajonet (Feb 27, 2012)

Another beautiful thing! Thanks Dave...I'm in


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in Dave, thanks!


----------



## bcrano (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm wayyyyyy in! Congrats Dave you're really awesome!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Dave. I am in, and will be sure to give back whether selected or not.


----------



## maxim (Feb 27, 2012)

i am in, thanks Dave !


----------



## VoodooMajik (Feb 27, 2012)

I am in! Thank You!


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome Dave, I'm in.


----------



## devsung (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## SameGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

In it to win it! Thanks!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in. Cheers Dave.


----------



## Tristan (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks Dave!


----------



## Miles (Feb 27, 2012)

Very generous of you Dave! Count me in...


----------



## MadMel (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in Dave!!


----------



## TB_London (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in, cheers Dave


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Feb 27, 2012)

All in's!


----------



## Flee (Feb 27, 2012)

i'm in.


----------



## Twistington (Feb 27, 2012)

i'm in!


----------



## Lars (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in, thank you very much..

Lars


----------



## dragonlord (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in, thanks for putting this up


----------



## mdoublestack (Feb 27, 2012)

I am in. Thanks Dave!


----------



## UCChemE05 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks Dave!.


----------



## mmingio2 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks!!


----------



## Candlejack (Feb 27, 2012)

Hell yeah i'm in!

Not a small price either, very generous of you!


----------



## juhha (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in. :thankyou2:


----------



## mano (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in.

Dave, you've given a lot by having this forum and now you're giving even more. Very generous of you!


----------



## Keith Neal (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in, Dave. And thanks again for this interesting and educational forum.

Keith


----------



## ptolemy (Feb 27, 2012)

woot, would be my first japanese knife if i get lucky

congrats! great forum!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 27, 2012)

Sure i'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Xuster (Feb 27, 2012)

totally in... =D


----------



## jgraeff (Feb 27, 2012)

Im in for sure as well


----------



## dizzle (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## littleroundman (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in - Happy B-Day KKF:viking:


----------



## obtuse (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in. Congratulations on 1 successful year!


----------



## lumo (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in thanks.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in!

Thanks!


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Phoneman (Feb 27, 2012)

Im in.


----------



## GLE1952 (Feb 27, 2012)

Im in.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow. That's something. I'm in. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Adagimp (Feb 27, 2012)

Sweet. Thanks for doing this Dave.


----------



## JohnyChai (Feb 27, 2012)

11 pages! In.


----------



## dough (Feb 27, 2012)

im in

thanks dave and crew for maintaining such a fine space.


----------



## add (Feb 27, 2012)

David,

Congrats on a great forum and a growing business !!

Continued success in the next year here.

_I am in_... Thank you!

:biggrin:


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 27, 2012)

I´m in  

Whoo! 1 year!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow man...so I joined on the 26th so I can't really say that _Im in._. Bummer! Shoulda joined the day before!


----------



## Luke_G (Feb 27, 2012)

I am in!
Thanks Dave for creating something special :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac J (Feb 27, 2012)

I just won a free Tim Hortons coffee today, so I'm feeling lucky....

I'm in.


----------



## Avishar (Feb 27, 2012)

I am in!
This is awesome, I'm really happy this forum is around, who needs savings anyway?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 27, 2012)

Well it looks like we have to declare an early winner.....*post #33* :drool:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 27, 2012)

LOL. Grind the nakiri down to make a Furi.

k.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 27, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Well it looks like we have to declare an early winner.....*post #33* :drool:



I knew this was going to be rigged


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 27, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Well it looks like we have to declare an early winner.....*post #33* :drool:



Hopefully she cuts her voice box out with it.


----------



## shankster (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in!!! Thanks Dave Happy 1st Anniversary!


----------



## mdkraus13 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm definatly in!


----------



## Steve Stephens (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in and thanks for doing this.


----------



## stopbarking (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## scotts (Feb 27, 2012)

Count me in as well!


----------



## Ucmd (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in. Thx


----------



## dmccurtis (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in. Here's to another year.


----------



## dgravel (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks and good luck everyone.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 28, 2012)

Love it here


----------



## Mingooch (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in!!!! would so love to try a knife from Dave.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Feb 28, 2012)

Im in boss!.....way too generous....happy anniversary to the best forum on earth....Ryan


----------



## zitangy (Feb 28, 2012)

I am in. Good luck everyone..


----------



## Still-edo (Feb 28, 2012)

Gotta say I really like this forum  everyone is awesome!


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in. What an unbelievably generous offer, thanks Dave!


----------



## Benuser (Feb 28, 2012)

What a great and generous idea!


----------



## clayton (Feb 28, 2012)

I am in! This is wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2012)

OK we have our winners! :robot:


Congratulations to....

*1st Prize - #79 Miles*

*2nd Prize - #42 Vertigo*


What will happen now is that we'll get together and talk handle materials _(and for Miles you need to pick a knife type)_ and then both knives will go in line to get done. 

Thanks again to all of you guys for making KKF so cool. I wish I could give each of you a knife! 

Take care,
Dave


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners and very very nice of you Dave.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 28, 2012)

Gratz guys!! Great give away.:ggodjob::excited::dancecool:arty2:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice. Congrats to the winners.

k.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 28, 2012)

It was rigged!! I shoulda won!!!
Butt serially, congrats guys, and thanks Dave! Now on to the next year!


----------



## SameGuy (Feb 28, 2012)

SSSooclose! 

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm shocked my number wasn't called. I had every confidence that it would be.

Alas, congrats to the lucky pair. I look forward to the pictures.

Thanks for the opportunity Dave, very generous. And happy first b-day KKF!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats to the Winners and thanks to Dave for your generosity.


----------



## hax9215 (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats to the winners, and props to Dave! :notworthy: Happy Birthday KKF! Love the site!!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## tk59 (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations! And thanks again, Dave.


----------



## The Edge (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!! Happy Birthday KKF, and Thank You Dave!


----------



## Vladimir (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners and very nice of you Dave.


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Dave for the chance, congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 28, 2012)

Woot woot woot! Hurrah! Thanks Dave!! I've been needing a new petty pretty damn bad!


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 28, 2012)

I had a really strong feeling I was going to win this one too!

Kind of like the one time I buy a lottery ticket every year, I feel "its my time!".

Congrats to both winners and Dave as well for having a great forum


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 28, 2012)

congratulations guys, thanks, Dave


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 28, 2012)

Can I get a 3rd place honorable mention, just for bragging rights?

Again, thanks for the fun opportunity, and congrats to Miles and Vertigo!!! Wahoooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## scotts (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## unkajonet (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations, guys!


----------



## don (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations! And thanks again, Dave, for the giveaway.


----------



## Mingooch (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats to the winners and thanks Dave.


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 29, 2012)

Figured I wouldn't win but thanks for the chance. Congrats to those who won.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats to the winners! I guess I'll just have to wait until the 2nd year anniversary to win. I hear Dave is making a special cleaver next year. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## dgravel (Feb 29, 2012)

Gratz to the winners.


----------



## dragonlord (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats guys, an a second thanks to Dave


----------



## steeley (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for the chance Dave. 
and congrats to the winners.


----------



## echerub (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats to the winners, and once again a big thanks to Dave!


----------



## MadMel (Feb 29, 2012)

Very generous of you Dave. Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Candlejack (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratz to the winners, you'll be getting some very fine tools indeed!


----------



## Lefty (Feb 29, 2012)

A big congratulations to both of you guys!
Thanks again, Dave! This was a great way to celebrate the anniversary.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Feb 29, 2012)

Dang, missed the chance due to work consuming my entire life for the last week. Awesome giveaway Dave and congrats to the winners! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Adagimp (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats winners! and thanks again to Dave for doing this. Top notch.


----------



## WillC (Feb 29, 2012)

Aw I missed it.:O Well done to the winners and Dave for his generosity. Happy First KKF!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice! Congrats guys!


----------



## UCChemE05 (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats guys!


----------



## add (Feb 29, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Well it looks like we have to declare an early winner.....*post #33* :drool:






pumbaa said:


> Hopefully she cuts her voice box out with it.



You are _new 'bout these parts_, eh brother?

Ya never had a chance... :laughat:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Thanks again Dave for the opportunity and venue here!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey who's dissin RR? :nunchucks:


So I see that Jack checked in but it looks like Miles still hasn't seen this. He must have figured that he didn't win so why bother checking.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 1, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Hey who's dissin RR? :nunchucks:



I was wondering why it took Dave so long to defined his woman's honor 

k.


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 4, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## Miles (Mar 8, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Hey who's dissin RR? :nunchucks:
> 
> 
> So I see that Jack checked in but it looks like Miles still hasn't seen this. He must have figured that he didn't win so why bother checking.




I just got a PM from Dave. I'm REALLY surprised and extremely pleased. Dave is right. I never win anything, so I haven't really been following the thread. :lol2:
Many thanks to Dave for his generosity and to everyone who makes this such a great place to hang out. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2012)

Mike, I'm jazzed to be making you your next knife, we'll talk a lot more about it soon.


----------

